
OpenBSD 5.9 released (early) - zdw
http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160329181346&mode=expanded
======
suzeanne
Lots of great improvements for laptop users in this release, in particular for
UEFI, N Wireless and Intel GPUs.

Plus: Improved GPT support for all. Very nice. =)

